
PlusPy: Python Interpreter for TLA+ Specifications - lemmster
http://discuss.tlapl.us/msg03588.html
======
lemmster
Direct link to Github repo:
[https://github.com/tlaplus/PlusPy](https://github.com/tlaplus/PlusPy)

